# Cleaning Grease off of kitchen cabinets



## bob22

Is this prep for refinishing or are you trying to save the finish? Might try TSP (or substitute avail in big box stores) with one of those synthetic steel wool pads used for dishes (get no scratch version).


----------



## vf100

Do these cabinets have a a stain finish, or paint finish. Are you prepared to refinish them after the cleaning? Usually the heaviest accumulation of grease is confined to cabinets about and around the stove. I've tried the degreasing type cleaners with varying degrees of success, but almost always unsatisfactory. I prefer to remove the doors with greatest amount of grease, and clean them in my driveway with mineral spirits and cotton rags. Wear chemical resistant gloves as well. Mineral spirits is a mild solvent and won't damage a varnished finish. If yours are painted, test the back side of a door first. Do not use gasoline! The cabinet facing and remaining cabinetry can be left in place, and cleaned with typical degreaser. Once again, do not use gasoline.


----------



## Jeeper1970

There is no easy answer. Solvents that will remove grease easily could also damage the finish on the cabinets.

I've used Goo Gone along with a little elbow grease with pretty good success. You could also just try liquid dish soap, again with some elbow grease.

Whatever you use, try it out on the back side of the door first to make sure you aren't damaging the finish.


----------



## Chemist1961

Might look up some Murphy's oil type products for hardwood floors, etc


----------



## 4just1don

I had same problem.
somebody here sent me to Ace hardware and had me buy a degreaser in paint section.

It said to dilute in water. My grease was severe so I gave it to it full strength in a spray bottle. It took it off better than I ever thought it would,,but it also took off a few layers of paint,,,at least its 'clean' now to repaint,,,could NEVER paint over that grease ball of before.

With all the flippin shows they say to paint cabinets,,,I dont like painted cabinets BUT there comes a time when older cabinets do LOOK better painted than anything else,,unless you choose to reface them!! Only YOU can decide which you SHOULD do!! If painting over varnished surfaces,,get it ALL off first including finish. it is easier when you take them off and do it on a nice day in the driveway. number them somehow to make reinstalling MUCH less hassle


----------



## bradnailer

I'd try Murphy's Oil Soap.


----------



## Jack of most

*Murphy's* is a good product. *TSP* another good 1. You could try *Cabnet Majic*. These 3 require lots of elbow grease and more than application. *Acetone* will get it but will hurt the finish. AKA fingernail polish remover without the additives. Evaporates quickly and is very flamible. So don't use the taoster, and shut off all piolits while useing it. It will also melt plastics so be careful. Natural stuff like *vinegar and water*, lemon juice or other *citrus cleaners* might work also.


----------



## Timberwright

Acetone is bad for brain cells so only use it outside, and wear chemical resistant gloves as it is absorbed through the skin and goes to the liver.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

I do this all the time, and I find that Simple Green works well for cleaning the accumulated cooking grease off of kitchen cabinetry.

TSP will etch the gloss of any real varnish used on those cabinets.

I agree with the suggestion of using liquid dish washing detergent. What you're wanting to remove is nothing more than cooking oil that has condensed and accumulated on your cabinetry.

Mineral spirits will also remove that grease without harming the varnish or polyurethane on the cabinet doors.


----------



## matermark

Murphy's Oil Soap took 20+ years tobacco film off the interior doors with zero damage.


----------



## KHouse75

Greased Lightning. Cleaned 40 years of grease off of wood cabinets with it. I sprayed it on then scraped with a wide razor blade. I then sanded and refinished so I wasn't concerned with saving the original finish. Use gloves if you use it or it will harm your skin.

Simple Green works good as well but not as quickly as Greased Lightning.


----------

